# Rules of golf



## golftradition (Jun 12, 2021)

Is there a rules forum or expert or where do I ask rules questions

thanks 

mark


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

A "golf rules" expert here? Not the I am aware of. I'll ask my partner @Jan for his input.

And Mark, please don't post the same question in multiple areas. Your other post on this topic has been removed.

Thanks


----------



## Jan (Apr 7, 2021)

I always plays Trump rules when I play golf, so I doubt I'll be of any use.


----------

